# Question about pump purchase....



## angelleah1981 (Nov 15, 2007)

I am needing a pump for a 120 gallon aquarium and I need it to be powerful enough so that I won't have to buy another one later but also keep in mind I'm not wanting to waste money either. lol. This is a tank that is not set up yet but I am wanting to put fish and reef in it. One lfs is suggesting I get one that pumps 1400-1500 gallons per hour and I don't know the price or brand but I'm sure it's ridiculous just like all his other equpiment prices; he is going to call me and let me know today..... and the other lfs suggests a GenX that pumps 1800-2000 gallons per hour and the cost is $120. Is this a good deal? This store usually has good prices but has other issues. lol. Do I need a better brand? Does it matter if it's internal or external? I think he may have said it's internal but I can't remember. How many gph do you suggest and what are your thoughts on this? Also, the lfs with high prices says the GenX only has 6000 which pumps 1600 and a 8500 that pumps 2250 and said the 8500 was probably what the other lfs store was talking about and his price is $199.00. He said this pump can be used as internal or external but he would use it internally because he would be afraid of it overheating ?? Any thoughts and suggestions on this would be GREAT.
Thanks.


2 internal overflows
30-40 gallon sump
probably going to do a fuge (macro algae and rock in sump)


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I am not familiar with the GenX brand, but I can ask my husband when he gets home from work tonight, he may know of it. I'll be back then...


----------



## angelleah1981 (Nov 15, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/biorhythm/PIC-0337.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v712/biorhythm/PIC-0336.jpg

48X24X25
I was told the next piece of equipment to buy after the tank would be the pump so I'm just assuming this is for the water that goes from the tank to the sump and back to the tank again. Here's 2 pics of the tank and the holes that are almost as big as a tennis ball. There is a plastic "box like thing" on both sides for the internal overflows each with two holes. ...just thought this info might be helpful.


----------



## angelleah1981 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks BB.

I forgot to mention this info:
From the top of the tank to the bottom of the stand is almost 54 inches.


----------



## angelleah1981 (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm going to put macro algae and rock in the sump eventually.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

This is BettaBaby's husband.
The Genex pump is an alright pump, but the plastic it is made up of is somewhat brittle. I have installed a Genex 4000 on a tank before for circulation. It can be used internal or externaly. When dealing with larger volume pumps, I prefer to use external drive pumps as large internal pumps will heat the water up pretty good. External drive pumps still transfer heat, but not as much as a large internal drive pump. If you have a standard 120 with two overflows, you will have one 1 inch drain and one 3/4 inch return per overflow. Each one inch drain can comfortably handle 600 gallons per hour for a total of 1200gph. You can drain more than that thru it, but the more you do the louder it becomes as the water pulling air down with it makes a loud gurgling sound.
You will need more circulation than that in the tank which you can achive by using power head, etc.
I would recommend either a posidon/velocity (they are actually the same pump) T4. They are about 1250gph and are made of titanium. They are also ultra quiet. Other good pumps are Coralife TurboSea, Iwaki, and Blue Line pumps. For the money, the Velocity T4 is a good deal as it will last for a long time. It will not corode or rust and are very reliable.
For accesory power heads, I would suggest one of the newer style high flow pumps. There are a few different brands, Tunze Turbellaflow, TAAM Seio pumps, etc. These pumps are not like standard power heads. Instead of giving a hard dirrect linear flow they deliver a broad stream laminar flow of water that more similates the natural current found in the ocean.
If you have specific questions we can answer them for you. There is too much to cover to go over a setup in general and would make for a very long post. Better for everyone to take it one question at a time.


----------



## angelleah1981 (Nov 15, 2007)

What great information. Thank you all. BettaBaby, I might have my husband ask your husband a couple questions if he has them....and if thats ok. He is the one that's going to be setting it up. Thanks alot !!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ask anytime... we're usually always around somewhere!
Glad we were able to help.


----------

